# Sexing multimammates?



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

OK so ATM i have a rather large group of multi babies, how do I go about sexing them? Never done it before so any pics would be great thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Wait till about 3 weeks the boys have a massive set of cahooners! Lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

As above ^^^, you can't miss the boys :lol2:.


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

The ones with the bollocks are the boys! Before the testies decend look at the distance between the anus and the vent/penis. Females it is much closer.


----------

